# help with mobile



## boto227 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello to everyone,
I am brand new to this, I was both dismayed and encouraged after seeing the extent of the marital devastation that is present in your lives and the way people here are supporting each other through, as I am now fully aquainted with, betrayal. 
Before I post my situation I wondered if anyone could help me with understanding how, when you check a mobile phone you can see that text messages have been deleted and call details have been removed. If for example the inbox shows, say, 10 messages, and the message log shows 15, am I correct in thinking 5 messages have been deleted?Also regarding the call function, should there be a disparity between total time of displayed caller details and the call duration record running total? As you can probably see from this, my situation is ongoing, and I am, as so many on this forum have done, getting as much evidence together as possible before I decide what to do. Suffice to say that at this point I am following up "smoking Guns" that have surfaced since I awoke from my slumber!!!
If anyone could help me with this one, I would be grateful
:scratchhead:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, your assumptions are correct, checking the logs vs the bill is a way to verify if things are getting deleted


What kind of phone, btw, some texts can be retrieved depending on the phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boto227 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Almostrecovered, thank you for your reply, the phone in question is a Nokia 2330 Classic.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Try this.



1. Download and install this free mobile File Manager - FExplorer.

2. Launch FExplorer and navigate to C: if you use Phone Memory to store your messages (default) and D: if you use Storage Card as your SMS storage location.

3. Now navigate to and open “system” folder.

4. Now open the “mail” folder.

5. This folder should contain many folders named similar to 0010001_s etc. with files named similar to 00100000 etc., These files are the actual deleted messages, Simply, use the FExplorer inbuild text viewer to view these files, You will need to browse through every folder and open all files inside them until you get the required SMS.

6. Do Note that this trick does not work on Symbian 3rd Edition cellphones


----------



## boto227 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I am grateful to you, I will try this and post you with the results.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Did it work for you?


----------

